# [SOLVED] WiFi setup for Realtek RTL8822BE

## 7Jean7

I had problems to get my WiFi working on (Lenovo E595 & Asus rog strix z370-e gaming) 

error       : no "Kernel driver in use" line in lspci output for RTL8822BE

kernel     : 5.5 (module less)

driver      : built in kernel CONFIG_RTW88_8822BE=y

firmware : rtlwifi/rtl8822befw.bin [https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git]

I tried to include firmware rtl8822befw.bin (also tried rename) but it didn't solve the problem

I found rtw_pci in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ strangely it isn't used by the device 

tried to unbind/bind (echo '0000:01:00.0' > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/rtw_pci/unbind) -> No such device

I was using the incorrect firmware  rtlwifi/rtl8822befw.bin (quite confusing non ?)

SOLUTION : use  rtw88/rtw8822b_fw.binLast edited by 7Jean7 on Wed Jan 29, 2020 11:52 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## charles17

Any of these?

https://community.parrotlinux.org/t/kernel-5-2-and-rtl8822be/9441

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=247711

https://forum.manjaro.org/t/wifi-rtl8822be-working-in-linux51-not-working-in-linux52-and-linux53/101534

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=rtl88

----------

## 7Jean7

1. I'am using 5.5 version not 5.2 so i hope they fixed that bug (anyway renaming to rtw8822b_fw.bin didn't help)

2. here they say that it looks like this might have been fixed in the 5.3 kernel

3. suggesting to use built in driver here https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new

4. nothing useful about RTL8822BE (mostly RTL8821 problems)

----------

## charles17

Have you tried the gentoo stable version?

----------

## 7Jean7

no but i found the solution i will edit the post

----------

